# German attorney needed for estate issue in Bavaria



## Mr. Staats (Mar 19, 2015)

I friend of mine passed away recently. She had married a German academic, and then subsequently developed cancer. He decided to help expedite the process and began starving her. The police were alerted, and he was prosecuted. The terms of their separation agreement required him to pay for her utility bills, and she received a country cottage. Her only child just recently received a bill for around €20,000 from the electric company, since the criminal didn't pay it as agreed, or ordered by a court. The heir is not German, does not speak German, and requires assistance finding a competent German attorney to handle the problem. 

Your assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I would start with the list of "legal assistance" from the US Consulate website https://de.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/legal-assistance/ Select the dropdown for Munich and see who they list as possibilities. While the Consulate doesn't vouch for the folks on the list, it's usually a listing of English speaking attorneys and that's a good start.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi, some of your points make me wonder..

If one is in custody and has no lawyer, a public defender should do the job.
Any lawyer can help - yellow pages..
A lawyer without any foreign language skills ?? If so a sworn translator should do the job
Police or prosecutor have to enlighten about rights.

Another point is the inheritance..wondering about the bill over 20.000€, seems very high for a cottage. Before payment an electrician expert should check for failure. Perhaps someone in neighborhood has a cable to his own ground.
An inheritance does not have to be taken over. f.i. If inheritance and strains do not match


----------



## Mr. Staats (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you for the information.

Please advise what the guidelines are for free legal representation in Germany for those of modest income, etc.


----------



## Mr. Staats (Mar 19, 2015)

What is a reasonable time to receive an answer from an attorney in Germany? It's been about 2 weeks now.


----------

